# burger candy



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

In searching for bento boxes, I found this..proof that Japan is one cool country:
http://www.jbox.com/product/KAN007


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I love that site, have you ever bought anything from it? I haven't but I soooo want to!!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Not yet, but only cuz I need to get my hands on hubby's credit card! It takes a while to get stuff from here, cuz it ships form Japan and they usually wait a while for some reason. I LOVE the hard boiled egg shapers that make lil bunnies out of the eggs.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ewww....sushi candy!!??
http://www.jlist.com/product/KAN098


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

debbie5 said:


> Ewww....sushi candy!!??
> http://www.jlist.com/product/KAN098


This is worse then dead cow candy?????


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hamburger candy? Good God. The Japanese have definitely out-Americanized the Americans.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Revenant said:


> Hamburger candy? Good God. The Japanese have definitely out-Americanized the Americans.


Maybe their taste buds are effected by the fact that instead of mint they put SALT in their toothpaste.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, and I thought the Mexican candies all the kids are into around here were gross!


----------

